# Latest Job



## RCP (Apr 18, 2007)

This was a NC i did in July, went back to finish door, after all other work was done.


----------



## vermontpainter (Dec 24, 2007)

RC

Pretty door. Mahogany? What did you put on?


----------



## RCP (Apr 18, 2007)

*2 more*

pictures


----------



## RCP (Apr 18, 2007)

Plain Fiberglass door with Old Masters Gel Stain Dark Mahogany


----------



## vermontpainter (Dec 24, 2007)

RCP said:


> Plain Fiberglass door with Old Masters Gel Stain Dark Mahogany


Well thats some impressive wiping then. Also, the nicest fiberglass door I have seen.


----------



## jr.painting (Aug 30, 2008)

Nice, Like it.

Not to get off topic, but I hate how that kitchen is closed off from the rest of the house. From what I can see the house looks nice.


----------



## RCP (Apr 18, 2007)

Thanks, i like doing these. I brush it on and then use a rag.
Here are some more!


----------



## tsunamicontract (May 3, 2008)

man, I should learn how to do that, looks sweet.


----------



## RCP (Apr 18, 2007)

jr.painting said:


> Nice, Like it.
> 
> Not to get off topic, but I hate how that kitchen is closed off from the rest of the house. From what I can see the house looks nice.


I like a more open plan also. Here are more of the house.
http://gallery.me.com/haught1#100060


----------



## jr.painting (Aug 30, 2008)

wow, very nice house.


----------



## RCP (Apr 18, 2007)

It was a nice house to do. The homeowner was the GC and was a pleasure to work with. I am fortunate, most of my work is this type!


----------



## JNLP (Dec 13, 2007)

Looks nice! :thumbup:


----------



## scholarlypainting (Sep 30, 2008)

thats great work!! maybe one day you can post a 'How to' and us noobiez can give it a shot


----------

